# Cheltenham Day 1



## Mariposa (13 March 2017)

One more sleep! 

Who does everyone fancy for Day 1? 

I can't wait to see Ballyandy in the Supreme Novices  - and Nico de Boinville spoke warmly of River Wylde at a preview on Friday. 

For the Arkle can Altior be beaten? I hope no!

I'm on Druids Nephew for the Ultima and Buveur Dair gets my money in the Champion Hurdle ( although I'd love to see The New One win, I wish they'd gone for the stayers instead). Interesting that Ruby has gone for Limini in the mares, good luck to them! 

Wishing everyone a wonderful Cheltenham Week!


----------



## Orangehorse (13 March 2017)

Yep, got my pile of ironing ready!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2017)

I'll be working all week so won't actually get to watch any of the racing live. Which sucks big time.


----------



## KautoStar1 (13 March 2017)

As long as they all come home safe and sound that's the main thing for me.  

Am really looking forward to seeing Altior.  The other races are quite open I think


----------



## Alec Swan (14 March 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			Yep, got my pile of ironing ready!
		
Click to expand...

HA!!  That's exactly what the DG said that she'll be doing! 

Alec.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 March 2017)

I;ve got Death Duty in a sweepstake, and I've no idea what race he is in, seems to be a hurdler.


----------



## Chiffy (14 March 2017)

Just to say 'Hi everyone ' I will be watching too. 'Enjoy'!


----------



## *Whinney* (14 March 2017)

Another 'Hi everyone' from me too. Never given racing much thought before being off sick last year when Cheltenham was on and loved it. I booked these four days off when I went back to work after Christmas and have been looking forward to it ever since!


----------



## *Whinney* (14 March 2017)

The Opening Show is on ITV4 now.


----------



## *Whinney* (14 March 2017)

Aww, loved the history of the thoroughbred cartoon! 

ITV seem to have really improved their coverage in the last few weeks and even MC seems to have toned things down a bit. Think I'm developing a crush on EC  Oli is very cute but I think way too young for me.


----------



## horselover2 (14 March 2017)

SOOOOO excited cheltenham is here at last,regretting not going now as usually go the first day but got stuff going on and thought i would give this year a miss,but watching the opening show and seeing all the horses arriving you can feel the buzz , just want all the horses to come back safe x


----------



## Mariposa (14 March 2017)

I'm 'working from home' today......not entirely sure how much work I'll be doing to be totally honest! 

Bring on the Cheltenham roar! Come home safely horses and jockeys, here's to a cracking opening day!


----------



## Kadastorm (14 March 2017)

I'm ready! Magners chilling in the fridge, jobs for the day already done, currently watching come dine with me but finding time going slowly. Can't wait!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2017)

10 mins to go! Who's going to win the Supreme?!?


----------



## Kadastorm (14 March 2017)

Ballyandy is the one I wrote down. 

Hope they all come back safe and sound.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (14 March 2017)

Any good way of getting the results as they come in? Am at work and can't have my phone out so need a nice innocuous link lol


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2017)

Sporting Life Fast results will put them up as soon as they have weighed in. 

On racing post if you can watch the text commentary which is about a fence behind the TV but will give you a good  running commentary and the first 3-4 home unofficially


----------



## Kadastorm (14 March 2017)

Brilliant ride!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2017)

Step aside Mullins! Elliot is here to take your crown!


----------



## Kadastorm (14 March 2017)

Love it! 
Such a young lad and what a way to start his career, let alone the festival. 
Poor Ballyandy, didn't have much chance.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2017)

I'd forgotten which horses I'd put in my accumulators last night. Turns out in my silly big price, 1p each way had Elliot's horse at 50/1! That one is on target to bet me 588k! My other sensible ew accumulator had River Wylde at 10/1 so happy days! That one started off being worth 750k but with him being 3rd km not sure what it has dropped down to. 

Let's hold out for some more big priced winners! Lol!


----------



## Mariposa (14 March 2017)

I had an ew on River Wylde...made the big profit of 60p! Ha! 

The JT piece was very moving - lovely touch by ITV, a fitting tribute to a great jockey.


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2017)

Enjoying the coverage, but please show the horses

There they are!


----------



## Mariposa (14 March 2017)

Yay Altior!!


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2017)

Gorgeous horse, and what a lovely owner.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 March 2017)

Mariposa said:



			I had an ew on River Wylde...made the big profit of 60p! Ha! 

The JT piece was very moving - lovely touch by ITV, a fitting tribute to a great jockey.
		
Click to expand...

A lovely piece about the late JT, very moving.

What a pity the opening few minutes did not show the grand old warriors parading in the paddock, just a back ground shot of them.


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			A lovely piece about the late JT, very moving.

What a pity the opening few minutes did not show the grand old warriors parading in the paddock, just a back ground shot of them.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, agree, I thought they would go back to them.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 March 2017)

There's a horse running in the next race called Single Farm Payment.  I know that we've been advised to diversify,  but did they mean like this? 

Alec.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 March 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			There's a horse running in the next race called Single Farm Payment.  I know that we've been advised to diversify,  but did they mean like this? 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Very clever name, there was another a few years ago called 'Don't Tell The Wife' again cleverly named.


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			There's a horse running in the next race called Single Farm Payment.  I know that we've been advised to diversify,  but did they mean like this? 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

OH is supporting him!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2017)

Just touched off into 2nd! Good scrap between the first 2 home! 

Sadly I have to return to work tomorrow as Theatre Guide did not finish in the top 4 to keep my 375k accumulator dream alive!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2017)

Mullins can't buy a winner today! So pleased for Gordon Elliot!


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2017)

EKW said:



			Mullins can't buy a winner today! So pleased for Gordon Elliot!
		
Click to expand...

Same here! GE always seems so nice, you must see him about quite a bit at the Scottish tracks? The mares was a great race, I love Vroum Vroum Mag, she has got a lovely head, she would make a cracking hunter.
The Champion Hurdle was fab, almost a shame JP had 3, it would have been lovely for My Tent to finally win.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2017)

GE is at every Perth meeting. I can assure you that there will be some party going on in Cheltenham tonight! He won the Champion trainer at Perth last season and he refused to stay to be presented with his prize because the new main pic in the weighing room, unveiled that day, was of Willie Mullins and McCoy - Perth say it was a pic of McCoy but there are thousands of pics of McCoy out there they didn't need to put one up of a trainer that never sends a single horse over to Perth!

New bet for tomorrow - GE will be sporting dark Aiden O'Brien sunglasses tomorrow


----------



## mypegasus (14 March 2017)

Was Edwulf ok after the amateur jockeys chase?

Have been watching the replays of the video and saw him be pulled up.

Thanks


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2017)

Apparently he had a seizure, and was still alive at the end of racing. I thought he was having a heart attack, it looked awful.


----------



## Mariposa (14 March 2017)

mypegasus said:



			Was Edwulf ok after the amateur jockeys chase?

Have been watching the replays of the video and saw him be pulled up.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I heard that he is fine, just tied up badly. Scary moment there though.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2017)

Joseph's wee brother said he is ok, in a stable and being pumped full of fluids. 

He smacked the last fence, galloped a stride or two and then moved like a puppet horse - hugely exagerated in every respect until he was pulled up. He didn't look like he had broken anything but it was like nothing I had ever seen before. I hope he makes a full recovery.

I look after this horses half brother. There are only the 2 of them as my one was born by c-section so the mare can't have another foal. They are like chalk and cheese in looks. Edwulf tall and rangy, Midnight is tall but built like an absolute tank.


----------



## Mariposa (14 March 2017)

I thought he'd had a heart attack when I saw it - I couldn't work out what he'd done.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2017)

Mariposa said:



			I thought he'd had a heart attack when I saw it - I couldn't work out what he'd done.
		
Click to expand...

 Totally weird! Hopefully they will get to the bottom of it!


----------



## KautoStar1 (14 March 2017)

Much as I love Cheltenham I found the whole afternoon strangely underwhelming. I don't know why, maybe it was the lack of former champions defending their crowns. I dunno. I just didn't feel the buzz today.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2017)

To be fair you can't defend your Supreme Novices crown and last years winner went on to win the Arkle this year. The Arkle crown also can not be won twice.

 Limini failed to claim back hers Mares title and was beaten by the Triumph Hurdle runner up of last year. 

My Tent Or  Yours was 2nd in the Champion Hurdle for the 3rd time - Mr Consistency just without a win in it. The winner this year was 3rd in the Supreme last year behind Altior - Arkle winner. Last years Champion Hurdle winner is out through injury - its  horses, it happens.

Un Temp Pour Tout won his race again - just. 

Tiger Roll won the Triumph Hurdle 3 years ago came back to win the National Hunt Chase.

You can't really ask much more of previous Champions on day one.

Its over the next few days where previous winners can really defend their titles.


----------



## Clodagh (15 March 2017)

KautoStar1 said:



			Much as I love Cheltenham I found the whole afternoon strangely underwhelming. I don't know why, maybe it was the lack of former champions defending their crowns. I dunno. I just didn't feel the buzz today.
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed it, but I do agree.


----------



## Mariposa (15 March 2017)

KautoStar1 said:



			Much as I love Cheltenham I found the whole afternoon strangely underwhelming. I don't know why, maybe it was the lack of former champions defending their crowns. I dunno. I just didn't feel the buzz today.
		
Click to expand...

Me too...I think last year got off to such an amazing start as I was so SO excited about Altior in the Supreme...and then watching Douvan and Annie Power storm home - it was just so exciting. That's not to say I didn't enjoy it, I just wasn't screaming quite as much as I was last year, I felt a bit deflated! Anyway, come on Wednesday....it's  Might Bite and Douvan day!!


----------



## KautoStar1 (15 March 2017)

Yes everything you say EKW is right I know but it just felt a flat day. Couldn't really get excited by it all.   Even Altior wasn't as spectacular as he usually is. 

Anyway roll on today.


----------

